
Executives – why do they always ask the hard questions? - sturza
https://www.leaninberlin.de/2019/10/executives-why-do-they-always-ask-hard.html
======
danzig13
As a pseudo executive, I think this is also a good perspective on what to
expect from a meeting and avoid micromanaging problems.

